# Beer can chicken - going skinless?



## dad of four (Aug 4, 2012)

Cover your ears... No one in my family likes chicken skin.

I've previously grilled chicken, but they all remove the skin prior to eating.

So, when smoking Beer Can chicken, I'm wondering if it would be better

to just remove the skin prior to smoking.  (I suppose I can answer my own

question by cooking one with skin, and one without, and comparing the results)


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 4, 2012)

In my mind the skin retains moisture in the meat.  Without it would the outter layer of the meat dry out?  I've never done it but would be interested in your results.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 4, 2012)

Bama BBQ said:


> In my mind the skin retains moisture in the meat.  Without it would the outter layer of the meat dry out?  I've never done it but would be interested in your results.


X2 on the skin hold in the moisture


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> X2 on the skin hold in the moisture



go ahead and pull it down so you can get your rub on the meat itself..  let it do the overnight rest.. then when your ready to put it on the smoker, pull the skin back over the meat and hold it in place with toothpicks with all meat covered... then let them pick the skin off when eating...

X3 on holding moisture in...


----------



## tromaron (Aug 6, 2012)

I do skinless chicken breasts all the time.  I've never had a problem with them staying super moist as long as I brine them first.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2012)

There are a few guys around that have gone Skinless. Brining is Super Important, a flavorful Rub on the meat and then a couple of hours at 225*F with a Spritz now and then. You can go skin on then remove it, cover with Bacon and have an extra Treat or no skin and a spritz...JJ


----------

